# What tear stain formula would you pick?



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Tear Stain Formulas


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have used the MOM treatment with the human hair peroxide in it. You must be very very careful with it as it could cause injury to the eyes but it does do the trick. I also must tell you that when you use this process, CONDITON CONDITON CONDITION the hair after you use it or the hair will become brittle and break. I actually put some conditioner in the mixture when I treat the stained hair. Using this process too often will also damage the hair.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I have used the MOM treatment with the human hair peroxide in it. You must be very very careful with it as it could cause injury to the eyes but it does do the trick. I also must tell you that when you use this process, CONDITON CONDITON CONDITION the hair after you use it or the hair will become brittle and break. I actually put some conditioner in the mixture when I treat the stained hair. Using this process too often will also damage the hair.[/B]


 :ThankYou:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I have imported some "Eye Envy" from the US. We are on day three with Brie. We shall see what happens. Anybody had good results with that? If that does not work then i shall try to get some Angel eyes from the US. You can't get any of that stuff here in SA.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Eye Envy cleans the area very well but doesn't really take away the tearstains. I wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

> Eye Envy cleans the area very well but doesn't really take away the tearstains. I wouldn't buy it again.[/B]


I agree.


----------



## Maltipaws (Sep 29, 2005)

I put dry buttermilk in their morning food, seems to do the trick for me, after about a month no more eye stain, and it is healthy for them.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I read on another forum that yogurt helps with the tearstains. Before switching to canidae lamb and rice I used to put a teaspoon of plain organic yogurt in my fluffs kibble once a day and I stopped doing that once they started on the canidae but I noticed their tear stains were getting a little worse. I'm not sure if it's due to the canidae or due to the fact that I stopped feeding the yogurt. I started giving them yogurt in with their food again yesterday so we'll se how it goes.


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

PLEASE BE CAREFUL with peroxide. Even when conditioning the hair, the hair _will_ be damaged (even when you can't see it) and therefore is much more fragile. Even putting in bands can cause the hair to break much sooner... 

My oldest bitch Baia had staining (also in her topknot) and I tried peroxide and I conditioned the hair "until I dropped". The results were beautiful. No more staines. I was showing her, but I had to get her out of the ring because all the hair on her head started to break off... Not immediately, but in the "long" run. (after a month or 2) :shocked: She now has 1,5 inch long (short) "spikes" on her head.... :brownbag: 

Here in Holland you can get a kind of clay/paste which you put on the stained areas. The white clay dries in the hair. It works three ways: 1. The clay keeps the hair dry and it protects the hairs from new staining 2. Slowly, it causes the staines underneath to fade 3. Because it dries up as white powder, it covers up the staining. You just apply it once or twice a day. You can remove it very easily by simply combing it out with a very fine comb. 

Ok, with this product you will have to have some patience, but it is perfectly safe for your dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yogurt is great for dogs, either organic plain yogurt or goat's milk yogurt. You could make a past of cornstarch, boric acid and a bit of distilled water, put it on the stains, let it dry then comb out the powder.


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

> PLEASE BE CAREFUL with peroxide. Even when conditioning the hair, the hair _will_ be damaged (even when you can't see it) and therefore is much more fragile. Even putting in bands can cause the hair to break much sooner...
> 
> My oldest bitch Baia had staining (also in her topknot) and I tried peroxide and I conditioned the hair "until I dropped". The results were beautiful. No more staines. I was showing her, but I had to get her out of the ring because all the hair on her head started to break off... Not immediately, but in the "long" run. (after a month or 2) :shocked: She now has 1,5 inch long (short) "spikes" on her head.... :brownbag:
> 
> ...


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

> Yogurt is great for dogs, either organic plain yogurt or goat's milk yogurt. You could make a past of cornstarch, boric acid and a bit of distilled water, put it on the stains, let it dry then comb out the powder.[/B]


Sorry, I don't mean to be a "know-it-all", and many people use the formula mentioned above, but the stuff can be dangerous. How dangerous it actually is, well the opinions vary on that. But you could read this, I find it pretty scary.. 

international safetycard concerning boric acid

That's the reason I am very reluctant to use it on my dogs.

Another reason why not to use it: when it gets moist by tearing, it causes a fume that gets in the eyes, and irritates them therefore causing more tearing!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586805
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't use it myself. I just heard that it is a formula that other people use and it is supposed to work. I just use straight cornstarch.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, you know, everyone has their own opinions, but I really do tend to agree with Jan Rasmussen, the author of _Scared Poopless_, that tear staining is a SYMPTOM of something going on inside the dog, or something going on with their tear ducts. I'm not a doctor or a nutritionist, but I've studied holistic medicine/nutrition on my own for a long time, due to my own health problems. 

My personal opinion is that tear stains are caused by an imbalance or an infection somewhere in the dog (like their tear ducts) or from what the dog is eating (Intestinal bacteria/toxicity) or irritated gums from teething.

Some culprits could be a grain or other food allergy, poor quality contaminated meat products in the food, poor quality vitamin mixes that go into the dog food-even the best dog foods. These mixes are made in China and perhaps contaminated with heaven-knows-what. There have been cases where workers were putting in too much vitamin mix, and that could create an imbalance and inflammation. Of course eating high sugar products like beets and molasses are not good for the digestive system. The red color of beets probably isn't what causes tear stains, it's their high sugar content. Too much sugar in the intestines promotes yeast overgrowth. When poor quality ingredients hit the intestines it might cause inflammation or infection. Yeast and/or bacteria causes the dog to tear stain.

I would imagine if a veterinarian did a study on tear stains and took a sample of the eye ****, and tested the dog's digestive system as well, they would find yeast and bacteria overgrowth, and perhaps inflammation. Not enough to make the dogs sick, but enough for the body to try and detox itself by tearing. 

Some would say _of course there is bacteria in the tear stains, it's hitting the skin_. But I am convinced that internal bacteria and yeast might just be the culprit. 

Tylan/Angel Eyes works on bacteria, that is why it is effective on tear stains. However, treating the symptoms will probably not cure the problem permanently in most dogs. 

This is why I always recommend that dogs take supplemental probiotics or plain yogurt, to balance out the flora in the digestive system no matter how good their food is.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I've had good luck with Angels Eyes and I just ordered some tylan. I have used many topical cleansers, but they didn't cure the problem. They worked better together with the Angels Eyes.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (Maltipaws @ Jun 5 2008, 08:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=586766


> I put dry buttermilk in their morning food, seems to do the trick for me, after about a month no more eye stain, and it is healthy for them.[/B]


thanks for this tip...haven't tried this one yet.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I have tried so many topical products. None of them worked. On our first vet visit I asked what he suggested. He said some things work for some dogs but not others just DO NOT use Angel Eyes. Anything with antibiotic in it is dangerous as it may cause the dog to become unresponsive to antibiotics when they really need it. Of course everyone I ask recommends Angel Eyes or Tylan. I won't risk it. I use cornstarch as the breeder did. I am hoping it will get better when the teething stops.


----------

